# Amazonite



## acpeacemaker (May 4, 2015)

Went walking contemplating everything going on in my life. Ended up on a 25 mile hike out into the mountains which my son and I climbed one straight up to right under 11k feet. I ended up spotting specks of blue in the gravels so we went vertical to find the source. I ended up finding 3 veins. One of which was around 12-14 ft in length. Some massive crystals but we didn't have the proper gear to remove anything. So now goes as to how to maybe market it if and after going back. Also waiting to hear from the Rockman to as I'm sure Rick as some thoughts. This is on open land that has no claims.

Andrew


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 4, 2015)

Maybe you will have a streak of good luck for a change. 8)


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 4, 2015)

Thanks Barren, we could really use it.  
It was funny though that it was like it was almost meant for us to find it.


----------



## g_axelsson (May 5, 2015)

Are you sure it is amazonite? It looks like beryl to me and if you find that deep green color then I would scan the area for smaller crystals that could be in gem quality.

Göran


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 5, 2015)

This was just shards off the ground. I didn't want to pick anything out until we could come back with the proper tools. That first pic, they are still the blue but heavy in green. I found those to be interesting because they were a little different from the rest.


----------



## g_axelsson (May 5, 2015)

The second picture looks like amazonite to me, no doubt.
What you have is typical material from a pegmatite. There could also be beryl in pegmatites, it's a quite common mineral but when it's green and clear it's called emerald. And I still think the first pieces looks like beryl. A pale yellow center with a cover of bright green emerald, also lacks any cleavage as I can see.

Can you take a picture from the top along the crystal so we can see the cross section. Beryl is a six sided crystal with same angle between the crystal surfaces while amazonite is more tabular with different angles between different sides.

Still an interesting find and I would stop and explore the site for quite a time.

Göran


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 5, 2015)

I changed the lighting and used a white towel. It shows the blue a whole lot better, but there is still green there. This is both ends of the rock. I understand what your saying about beryl shape though. We also have some pretty neat aquas. 

What got me excited about some of it was of course the value I've seen Colorado amazonite go for. But not to mention, I just really like rocks. :lol: In the same area I found some glassy topaz and a few other minerals which I don't know what they are. Some of the amazonite crystals are as big as my fist.

I wish I had someone close I could show or even come out with me. 

Thanks 
Andrew


----------



## rickbb (May 6, 2015)

Fist sized crystals are worth quite a bit to collectors, no matter what they are. 

I wouldn't let too many people know where your find is, you may go back someday and find it all gone.


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 6, 2015)

I'm trying to make it a point to go back this Friday through the weekend. Absolutely right, I don't want to come back to find it all gone. The question is what to do with it when I have it. Rock can take up a lot of space. Im not sure if surface calculation would help. But like I said there is 3 veins, one of which was around 14 ft in length and around a foot wide. I don't know how deep it goes though... Its been a long time since I've done anything like this. My grandfather used to be a head of an archeological dig society and took me on quite a few trips. He's no longer here to seek advice from. The only way I can carry this down from the mountain is by backpack. So it will probably be several trips. Anyone know where to get burlap cheap? Or something that would pack easily so things don't break?
There is a rock and gem show like the big one in Denver. I don't think its till September.


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 6, 2015)

Terrain picture.


----------



## g_axelsson (May 6, 2015)

Nice view!

The new pictures shows the angles between the surfaces. Now it look like amazonite too.
It is always hard to make an identification from a flat picture as the shape of a crystal is such a great diagnostic tool. I always turns a rock on and off in my hand to get hints of crystal system, luster and cleavage before I try to pin it down to a specific mineral. I can't do that with a flat picture so there will always be a bit of uncertainty in the end.

Göran


----------



## Richard36 (May 8, 2015)

My gem buyer is definitely interested in the "aquarium gravel" blue and green stones, and interested in this material as well.
Excellent find and great material.  Congrats.


----------



## nickvc (May 9, 2015)

Good to have you back in the fold Richard helping out with identifications and values or should I say possible values of the various ores and minerals or mining colleagues find.
Also I think Andrew deserves a bit of luck.


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 9, 2015)

Thank you guys for the well wishes. I really do hope this turns some of our luck around. That would be pretty awesome.  
I know this pic isnt the greatest but I just found a back tourmaline. Supposed to be some watermelon tourmalines in the area, but the black ones are more common.
I can't believe I'm getting phone reception out here. Miles away from the city with storms rolling in and out.


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 18, 2015)

I haven't been able to do to much due to rain. I managed to to go back for a whole exciting 3 hours and got stuck in a lightning storm. A very long hike for such little time. Under a massive boulder I had found a little shelter and another part of one of the veins. So I picked through some of it. There was a pocket about 2 ft wide that was covered in a metallic copper substance. It looked like it was smeared in some kind of shimmery makeup. There was a lot quartz and amazonite along with a couple other things. The quartz structures have thrown me off some. There is the crystals then it looks like melted glass splattered all over them. The crystal pic had the shimmery copper substance all over it. I cleaned it up some and showing what was underneath. I don't have very good magnification to show with camera. However I could see a crystal structure that was fan shaped.


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 19, 2015)

I hope these posts are ok. I think I've got a small bit of cabin fever to so it doesn't help much.

Andrew


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 19, 2015)

You can post pictures like that anytime. If there was more vegitation it would remind me of driving along the Continental Divide between Panama and Costa Rica. 8)


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 19, 2015)

Thanks Barren! 
:mrgreen:


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 11, 2015)

:mrgreen: Heart in the clouds.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jan 22, 2016)

Fun


----------



## Reno Chris (Jan 22, 2016)

Fun stuff, best of luck when the weather warms and you can get back out there.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks Chris,
I've actually been out in it the past month. :lol: Days have been in 40-50's under the mountain sun it gets hot. Just at night is when it gets down in the teens. 

Andrew


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jan 23, 2016)

Afraid of heights?


----------



## Platdigger (Jan 23, 2016)

That second pic the storm cloud looks a bit nasty.
But I must say, that sure is some beautiful country.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jan 23, 2016)

Its funny you say that cause that storm was horrific. However, that cloud looked exactly how it does in the pic. It was like a solid mass floating for miles.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 23, 2016)

Beautiful pictures. But you are blocking the view. 8)


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jan 24, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Beautiful pictures. But you are blocking the view. 8)


Lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jan 25, 2016)

Found a very interesting part of the vein this morning. It looked like glassy quartz splattered everywhere with mica, fluorite, some coppery substance throughout with specs of very tiny gold colored dots. This rock is somewhat crater like. Dark grey and silverish in light is the main parts of the body. It has some weight to it.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jan 25, 2016)

One more


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jan 25, 2016)

Couple more


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jan 29, 2016)

All found within the area of the vein.


----------



## upcyclist (Jan 29, 2016)

Very cool! If you're looking for buyers for the amazonite, let me know--I'm active in a local lapidary guild, and I could ask who's interested. I'm a faceter, myself, but I'm about the only one among the rock nerds--the rest are mostly cabochon cutters.


----------



## Auful (Jan 29, 2016)

upcyclist said:


> Very cool! If you're looking for buyers for the amazonite, let me know--I'm active in a local lapidary guild, and I could ask who's interested. I'm a faceter, myself, but I'm about the only one among the rock nerds--the rest are mostly cabochon cutters.


Ditto

Edit: edited formatting


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jan 29, 2016)

Shards from the ground.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jan 30, 2016)

Took some of the splattered glass looking pieces to work to see about some tests. They hold values. Waiting on an assay. The sulphides that travel with the glass are also with the amazonite. :/


----------



## acpeacemaker (Feb 7, 2016)

Just a couple.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 5, 2016)

Since there is only a couple that really know what's going on with me I won't elaborate too much....But, yesterday I decided to take a walk that ended today. 30 some miles into the mountains. I found myself at the vein again. Only this time 3/4 of everything was covered in snow and ice. Might not be too bad but at a 80-85% grade at 10k ft.. 
I actually fell into a snow covered cavern under a massive boulder and it was crystal galore. Like 5lb pieces plus that had crystals all over. So when it warms up some I know where I'll be going. (Stayed the night in the hole.)
Andrew


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 5, 2016)

Here's what the head trail looked like.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 16, 2016)

This trip ended short of getting stuck in the car. Snowed since the last time I was here. Car tracks ended dead in the road without warning. Ended up having to drive backwards partway down the mountain because I couldn't turn around. Got stuck in the snow because I was in a car with no 4wheel. Stuck backwards downhill isn't so much fun lol. But being a kid from the sticks I dealt with it. Slept the night in the car. Didn't think bear would be out just yet but there were tracks everywhere.

Andrew


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 16, 2016)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 17, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Beautiful pictures.


Thanks Barren! :mrgreen:


----------



## eaglewings35 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hey, looks like your in a great spot.
How about some pics of the cavern you fell in, or the crystals you found in there?

Kerry


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 17, 2016)

eaglewings35 said:


> Hey, looks like your in a great spot.
> How about some pics of the cavern you fell in, or the crystals you found in there?
> 
> Kerry



Absolutely.  I've been waiting on the right day to go back up. The cavern I fell into was right at nightfall. I have my spot marked, so when I get a chance I most certainly will. To be honest I can't wait! :mrgreen:


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 25, 2016)

Geez, today was torture...Couldn't make it to the vein half the mountain is spring, the other half is North Pole... Then I wanted to just go hunting.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 20, 2016)

While the rest of you are having nice 70 degree weather. We're having 4 ft of snow in places.


----------



## mls26cwru (Apr 27, 2016)

If you ever go back and get some more samples, I might be interested in buying some... shoot me a PM if you do!

thanks,
Mike


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (Apr 27, 2016)

Interesting show and tell. the story line takes us readers on an adventure. thank you.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 28, 2016)

mls26cwru said:


> If you ever go back and get some more samples, I might be interested in buying some... shoot me a PM if you do!
> 
> thanks,
> Mike





GOLDbuyerCA said:


> Interesting show and tell. the story line takes us readers on an adventure. thank you.



Just wanted to say thank you guys. For some reason I never saw these last two posts, it never popped up on my "new posts" lead. 
Mike, I most certainly will.  Im planning on going back the next few days. I had to come up with some ideas to carry 5lb+ pieces down off the mountain. I'm so excited. This little adventure has become apart of me and I'm happy to share it. 
Of course I have many thanks to a lot of people on this forum, over the course of the past 5-6 years. 

Andrew


----------



## mls26cwru (Apr 28, 2016)

believe me, If I could throw everything aside, I would join you in person just for the adventure and prospecting... I am getting so sick and tired of the city life!


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 22, 2016)

:mrgreen:


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 28, 2016)

Finally warm weather.


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 28, 2016)

Out the door, to go pick up my preciouses  My next one's will be some big crystals and amazonite. Have a safe weekend!


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 19, 2016)

So for Father's day i decided to take a major hike on the other side of the mountain range my amazonite is. Did some fishing for some brookies and visited an old abandoned mine. It was a fantastic weekend.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 19, 2016)

Continued...


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 19, 2016)

Continued...


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 19, 2016)

What do you think assayable or no? This is different than the material we go through at work. Was trying to figure out what the black material is through the quartz. Theres obvious pyrites and galena. I also found a shaft full of coal.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 19, 2016)

Last ones


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 20, 2016)

Didnt realize this one was supposed to be added with the other ones.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 21, 2016)

The dark and metallic ones looks like galena or some mixture of sulfosalts minerals. The one with dark dull parts and a rusty surface could be some iron oxides formed by the original minerals being weathered away.

Be aware that where there are sulfosalts some of it can contain arsenic.

Göran


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 21, 2016)

Thank you Göran, for the info.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 24, 2017)

Been traveling a lot back and forth from MO to CO. Think last month I drove a little over 5k miles. Been making my way back to the veins here and there. But, there have been other things sighted in the area I haven't seen since last year. The bears I've come face to face a couple times.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 24, 2017)

They look hungry..

Awesome pictures!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Eu_citzen (Apr 25, 2017)

Enjoying the show and tell! The scenery is fantastic - I love the mountains!


----------

